# Freeway Patrol Episode



## samiam (Mar 4, 2015)

Just because I was watching this randomly and I dont think it has been posted and if it has it has been a long time.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Mar 23, 2015)

Sadly....thats fire based EMS in the Phoenix metro area. People are often being flown to trauma centres when its only a 20-25 min ground pound. Its all a budget justification thing


----------

